

How an Engineer Earned 1.25 Million Air Miles By Buying Pudding - PhilipA
http://gizmodo.com/how-an-engineer-earned-1-25-million-air-miles-by-buying-1339646546

======
ColinWright
There is extensive discussion of this story elsewhere on HN, but I'm on my
crappy mobile for which HNSearch doesn't work, so I can't find it for you. As
I recall, it was moderately interesting.

~~~
newsmaster
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6404563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6404563)

~~~
PhilipA
Sorry, didn't know it already was there - I thought it was new.

~~~
newsmaster
That's alright, it's the first time I'm reading it today too.

